# Healthy(er) lollipop recipe??



## fiveredhens (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi,

I would love to make some healthier lollipops. DS had a dum-dum on Halloween and became smitten with it. We eat mostly organic whole foods, and right now he is loving the clementines that have come into season. But I would like to make him some sort of lollipop for a special occassional treat, and also as something we can bring to holiday parties to share. DH and I make candy every holiday and have made everything from brittle to fudge to lollipops to taffy. Last night we took some maple syrup and boiled it down, stirred it up, and put it in molds. It came out nice, but more crunchy than hard, KWIM? What I would like to do is make something with honey or molasses that would get hard and could be sucked on. The other thing I was thinking of was just making regular lollipops without the color and using natural flavorings, like orange and mint. Anyone have any experience doing anything like this? We also live near Wild Oats, Whole Foods, and Trader Joes (lucky us!). I would think these places might carry something like this as well, any suggestions? I don't want DS eating loads of sweets, but I don't mind a few treats around the holidays at parties and with family, but I would rather have something I have made to offer him than the standard fare.

Thanks!


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.honey.com/recipes/recipe_...ldRecipeID=879

this recipe still contains sugar. i made it on the stovetop and it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Mountain Chick (Sep 8, 2004)

My local hfs had Vitamin C lollipops, that were very tasty and made with all natural & good ingredients (i.e. beet root powder for coloring). But I can't remember the name of them...so I did a google search and came up with these:

GLENNY'S VITAMIN C LOLLIPOPS
http://www.healthytrader.com/candy.htm

KIDSCARE - ECHINACEA & VITAMIN C LOLLIPOPS
http://www.healtheries.co.nz/page.php?id=25&prod=1069

KidsPops by Vitamin Lollipops by Fun Unlimited - 30 Pieces
http://www.911healthshop.com/kibyvilobyfu.html

College Farm Organic Fun Pops
http://www.deliciousorganics.com/Products/candy.htm#Organic%20FunPops!

But truth be told, I'm not sure if any of these are them?

You should definitely ask in Whole Foods, because even if they don't stock it at least you would know what was available.

But my 2cents, homemade candy is usually the best.


----------

